# D3 Game Calls



## Austin419 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think i have found one of the best calls i have ever heard. Very good sound and affordable. I love the predator stick. Looks like one call and you got it all. I was wondering if anyone else has used any of these calls and which is the favorites.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not tried any of his calls, but I did find his site, and would be interested in one. www.d3gamecalls.com


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

I just competed against the inventor of the D3..Tim Deckman.in the east coast predator calling championship.. his calls sound super ... and sis well in the contest... their easy to blow and the chicken sound is awsome .. easy to tune if you need to. i recomend them.. and ordered some since then and waiting for them to come... they make them less that a hundred miles from me..


----------

